# Bridgeport cherrying head hand wheel question



## tfleming (Dec 9, 2017)

Does anyone have a working Bridgeport cherrying head, and if so, can you take a picture or two of the hand wheel off the machine?  I just acquired a used cherrying head, but it is missing the hand wheel, and I can't seem to find used parts anywhere for it.  I would like to get the dimensions and config so I can modify another hand wheel to fit it.  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 9, 2017)

Here's a video of one working.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 9, 2017)

4ssss said:


> Here's a video of one working.


I, for one, still have no idea what it does or how it works...


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 9, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> I, for one, still have no idea what it does or how it works...



Apparently they were used in making molds. I have never seen one but I was in the eyelet field.

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/11830-BRIDGEPORT-CHERRYING-HEAD


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 9, 2017)

I can see them being used in lots of machining operations. The repeating movements to cut curves and hollows out , YUPP I see how and why. But I'm not sure the wheel designs . What's on your machine it fits on or in?  By looking at the video it's gear driven , so I imagine it must be keyed or pinned to the gear.


----------



## tfleming (Dec 9, 2017)

Mine is made by Bridgeport for use on a Bridgeport J or J2 mill.  Mounts on the back side of the ram just like the Bridgeport shaper attachment does.  Used to make ball molds, cut woodruff key slots, and similar milling operations requiring a longitudinal  radius cut on the X-axis.

my unit is missing the hand wheel shown in the video.  All I am looking for is a picture or 2 of the wheel (not mounted on the head) with some basic dimensions like, OD, bore diameter, any stop pins, etc.  I am sure someone out there has one! 

BTW, thanks for all the replies so far!


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 9, 2017)

May not answer your question but I have an original 1967 Bridgeport catalog and took a pic of the cherry head for you.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 10, 2017)

Maybe the guys on YouTube that do the rebuilding might be able to help . I believe there H&W machine rebuilders , I'll try to Ck for ya. They carry parts and may have descriptions


----------



## tfleming (Dec 11, 2017)

thanks SB, I called H&W today.  Sadly, nogo on nearly any parts for the cherrying head.  Parts that are the same as the J-head yes.  Otherwise, no joy.  Looks like I am going to have to buy a generic one and modify it.  Not the end of the world.  I will keep an eye on this thread to see if anyone posts some of the dimensions.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 12, 2017)

tfleming said:


> thanks SB, I called H&W today.  Sadly, nogo on nearly any parts for the cherrying head.  Parts that are the same as the J-head yes.  Otherwise, no joy.  Looks like I am going to have to buy a generic one and modify it.  Not the end of the world.  I will keep an eye on this thread to see if anyone posts some of the dimensions.


I Did you try the practical machinist site , I'm a member there but spend most of my time here. Ill try if I can get some stuff done for the drs


----------



## tfleming (Dec 12, 2017)

Well, I poked around a bit on McMaster-Carr, and found a large selection of "blank" wheels.  That is probably the route I will go.  I can certainly "wing it", but I will give this post a few more days to produce some dimensions.  I don't think it will make a huge deal if what I do is not "exact", but I would like to get close to what the factory wheel was sized at.


----------

